# Moving unhealthy Anubis from low-tech to high-tech



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I just wanted to comment on the experience I have had the past couple of weeks with this scenario.

So you may or may not know I just sold most of the "unforgiven" Anubis sp. that were in a 55g I have. I took a few from that tank (55g 48" t-8, very little fertilization, no co2) and put them in my High tech 37g (click link in sig if you want to know the specs). Most of the leaves were shod in GSA if not BBA and suffering from one if not more nutrient deficiencies. I figured that if I put them in a good home they would bounce back.

If your familiar with Anubis plants you will know that most of the growh comes from the pre existing stems that have the leaves attatched to them, and also some from outright rhizome growth but this is a very slow process. After a slight rescape in the high-tech tank I decided to remove the plants from it because to me they looked worse to me, older leaves were looking horrible!!!

After closer inspection I found many, many new growths from the rhizomes of these forgetton plants. The leaves and stems that were protruding looked beautiful!!!

So in short if you are going to transplant unhealthy Anubis from one tank to another, especially of different lighting, and dosing regimines you will be better served just lopping off all of the old leaves and maybe even trimming down to nothing but a rhizome. In a month or two you will be rewarded with a transformation not often seen in the world of these painfully slow growing beauties!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that info, bsmith782. I actually did that (just like you said, trimmed down to the bare rhizome) to a couple anubias and had great results.

Were all yours the same species/cultivar/variety (or did you have a couple different varieties)? Mine were both plain ol' 'nana'. I wonder if certain Anubias would pop back faster than others.

-Dave


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

No problem Dave. I always like sharing hopefully helpful info with people.

The Anubis in question were actually all diferent (Coffeola, Golden and marbled leaf nana). The sp. that seemed to like the high tech environment the best was the Coffeola. It had the most new leafs coming from the rhizome.



davemonkey said:


> Thanks for sharing that info, bsmith782. I actually did that (just like you said, trimmed down to the bare rhizome) to a couple anubias and had great results.
> 
> Were all yours the same species/cultivar/variety (or did you have a couple different varieties)? Mine were both plain ol' 'nana'. I wonder if certain Anubias would pop back faster than others.
> 
> -Dave


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Will be bringing some leaves from my anubias that have begun to look like a lace plant to our NASH meeting Saturday.
Can't figure out why they are looking so bad.


----------

